# City of Worcester Experts...



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Folks - I have to be in Worcester tomorrow for a series of meetings at the DCU Centrum.

1. Which is the best exit to take off 290? Any traffic avoidance or current construction tips?
2. If the local parking at the Centrum is full, where is a good second choice to park?

Thanks..


----------



## RCS (Jan 3, 2005)

Koz,

If your coming westbound, I would take the E Central St. Exit. You'll come off and take a right, a pub 99 will be on the right, the U.S. Post Office on the left. Centrum is pretty much straight ahead. 

If the garage across from the centrum is a no go, there is another garage on Worcester Center Blvd, near Shbooms. Someone else may want to chime in on that because its exact location escapes me right now.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

check pm's Bro.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

RCS - Eagle; thanks fellas... I'd dreading this commute in the AM.
PM back to you SE...


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

RCS has it down pretty good, except Worc Ctr Blvd is now Major Taylor Blvd. When you come down Central St(go under St V's silver rail bridge) there's an entrance to the garage on your right before MT Blvd. If you miss that, turn right then make your next right and there's another entrance. I recommend that garage over the mall garage (less sh1theads walking around)
I'm working tomorrow if you need further help..


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks Deuce. I made it in and out A-O-K, the boys above took care of the kid.
I parked in the garage with the underground entrance right in front of DCU.

But OK, now tell me this.
WHAT THE FK IS WITH KELLY SQUARE!!
It was like traffic of the fittest out there today. A friggin Survivor episode.
6 directions of traffic entering, half of which are stop signs, NO LIGHTS! Man what mess...


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> But OK, now tell me this.
> WHAT THE FK IS WITH KELLY SQUARE!!
> It was like traffic of the fittest out there today. A friggin Survivor episode.
> 6 directions of traffic entering, half of which are stop signs, NO LIGHTS! Man what mess...


I avoid it at all costs...unless I'm working of course. It reminds me of Mach's Nichts corners in Stuttgart, Germany.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Aah Kelly Sq... Close your eyes, hold your breath, firm grip on the wheel and take no prisoners...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Honest to God, it was like the Bumper Cars ride at the amusement park.


SinePari said:


> I avoid it at all costs....


 Luckily I only have to make this trip twice a year... I'll be avoiding it too. Is there a better way to get to 290?


Deuce said:


> Aah Kelly Sq... Close your eyes, hold your breath, firm grip on the wheel and take no prisoners...


 You ain't kidding man. I've encountered some miserable intersections in my day, but that was by far the worst. Why haven't they installed lights there?


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> Is there a better way to get to 290?


From the DCU Center? Central Street, exit #16 on and off Rt 290, is the quickest way. I don't know why you ended up in Kelly Square. Unless Mapquest was playing that evil take-the-shortest-route-no matter where it goes-game. Exit #13 (Rt 122) takes you through there, but it's not necessary.

My step-brother did the same thing when he came from NC to visit. He took exit #13 Rt 122, because that's what his GPS told him to do. He thought "man, he lives in the ghetto!". After a nice little tour of da' hood, he eventually came to my part of the city that should be the Paxton/Holden annex.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

KozmoKramer said:


> Why haven't they installed lights there?


No need to waste money, Worcesterites don't believe in traffic signals....


----------



## kmorrissey5 (Jul 14, 2006)

Went through Kelly Sq yesterday and just laughed at this post...btw Deuce your location is great!! 701 Main haha


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

SinePari said:


> From the DCU Center? Central Street, exit #16 on and off Rt 290, is the quickest way. I don't know why you ended up in Kelly Square. Unless Mapquest was playing that evil take-the-shortest-route-no matter where it goes-game. Exit #13 (Rt 122) takes you through there, but it's not necessary.


Thats exactly where I wound up Sine, the left to exit 13 \ 290
When I left the DCU Center underground parking garage; I followed the sign after I paid and took a left, then bear right at the big bank building, and kind of continued to snake right until I ultimately wound up at the DMZ. Maybe I missed an earlier 290 sign.


----------

